
Ask HN: Growth and marketers – How well do you know your data analytics stack? - danjas
This question is for muggles (non-coders) only. I wonder if nowadays marketers and growth people are more connected to the way their data analytics stack is built or is it still like in the old days when muggles would only get a BI interface.
======
danjas
And i'll give my answer first: YES.

DWH: V || Schema structure: V || List of inputs: V

